# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  problem with search

## Eviluncle

I cant get the search function to work every time i try it comes up with some message about not having enough memory any help greatly appreciated cause it would be far easier to search than post stupid questions

----------


## D7M

This has happened to me before, 

you're most likely using too long of a string of terms, thus returning literally thousands of results. 

try narrowing your search terms, see if that helps.

----------


## Eviluncle

cool thanks for that

----------


## c-Z

Ever try looking for an item on ebay.... And it limits it. try keeping it under like 3 words.. and u should get better results.

----------

